# Game 65: Oklahoma City Thunder (46-17) @ Los Angeles Lakers (40-24) [4/22]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is arguably the biggest regular season game of the year. Playing a team at home we haven't beaten yet with a week to go to the playoffs and coming off two blowout losses to another west contender. If they don't play well today I would say it's another second round exit for the Lake show for sure.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Huge game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Normally I would roast Mike Brown for tinkering with the lineup this late into the season. From what I've heard Jordan Hill has been busting his ass in practice, and I love how he looks out there. He's like McRoberts but with better hands and touch around the rim.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You know, since the Odom trade Metta has become probably my favorite Laker, especially this past month. That was just disheartening... dirtiest play I've seen since JR Reid knocked out AC Green's tooth. Such a shame because he had a great first half.

Why is that a flagrant and not a technical though?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

To be clear I didn't think he intended to hurt Harden, but it was just so reckless and thoughtless... he knew Harden was right there.

Who is going to guard Durant in the second half?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why is that a flagrant and not a technical though?


Because he took a shot at a guy for bumping into him........


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> To be clear I didn't think he intended to hurt Harden, but it was just so reckless and thoughtless... he knew Harden was right there.
> 
> Who is going to guard Durant in the second half?


Yeah, I'm just pissed that we totally had momentum, Metta was playing awesome, and now we're gonna lose and our playoff seeding could be F'd.

P.S. Can he change his game back to Ron Artest now?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Because he took a shot at a guy for bumping into him........


That answers my question how?

In no way was it in the context of a basketball play, and the ball wasn't inbounded. 

It should of been two techs and ejection, unless someone can explain otherwise.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yeah, I'm just pissed that we totally had momentum, Metta was playing awesome, and now we're gonna lose and our playoff seeding could be F'd.
> 
> P.S. Can he change his game back to Ron Artest now?


We would of had the third seed locked up by now if Bynum didn't get ejected like a dumbass twice this year too.

This is a veteran team that makes stupid mistakes.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> That answers my question how?
> 
> In no way was it in the context of a basketball play, and the ball wasn't inbounded.
> 
> It should of been two techs and ejection, unless someone can explain otherwise.


From the NBA's rulebook



> Section IV--Flagrant Foul
> a. If contact committed against a player, with or without the ball, is interpreted to be unnecessary, a flagrant foul--penalty (1) will be assessed. A personal foul is charged to the offender and a team foul is charged to the team.
> PENALTY: (1) Two free throws shall be attempted and the ball awarded to the offended team on either side of the court at the free throw line extended. (2) If the offended player is injured and unable to attempt his free throws, the opposing coach will select any player from the bench to attempt the free throws. (3) This substitute may not be replaced until the ball is legally touched by a player on the court. (EXCEPTION: Rule 3--Section V--e.) (4) The injured player may not return to the game. (5) A player will be ejected if he commits two flagrant fouls in the same game.
> *b. If contact committed against a player, with or without the ball, is interpret-ed to be unnecessary and excessive, a flagrant foul--penalty (2) will be assessed. A personal foul is charged to the offender and a team foul is charged to the team.*
> ...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> From the NBA's rulebook


Well that makes sense, but how come when players shove each other double tech's are awarded? What if this happened at a timeout?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well that makes sense, but how come when players shove each other double tech's are awarded? What if this happened at a timeout?


My guess is that you have to actually shove someone to the ground to get a flagrant-one in that situation. It's one of those things that could technically be a flagrant-one but the league's decided to interpret it one way and not the other.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont even think the elbow was that bad, in regards to pain and injury and all that. Hell I've been punched in the back of the head numerous times. I'm sure Harden could play. 

Dumb, dumb move by Ron.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This team is toast if they don't get the same intensity and effort they showed on D the first half of the season. It starts with the coach, who after pacing the sidelines like scream maniac the first 3 months seems content to sit and look buttered now.

I don't see it happening.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Has Bynum shot the ball in the second half? I'm sick of seeing them passing off Collison defending him and getting away with it.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe has been my favorite player since 1997, but I'm starting to think that this team is better without him on the floor. Yeah, yeah, yeah, it's a small sample size, but the team without him was much better in all aspects.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Kobe has been my favorite player since 1997, but I'm starting to think that this team is better without him on the floor. Yeah, yeah, yeah, it's a small sample size, but the team without him was much better in all aspects.


This reminds me of the crap after the playoffs last year when people insisted we dump Gasol because he was a scrub now.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> This reminds me of the crap after the playoffs last year when people insisted we dump Gasol because he was a scrub now.


And we were correct in our assertion. Gasol should have been traded last offseason. He pouted through 3/4 of the season and he isn't capable of being a consistent #2 option anymore.

Kobe shooting less than 20% takes the entire team out of rhythmn.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bynum has sat the entire fourth quarter...I was taking a nap.

What the **** happened? Is he in Brown's doghouse again?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I never know what Brown is doing anymore. 

Lakers down 5, but feels like they're just getting everyone's hopes up for no reason.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kudos to Jordan Hill and the game he is having, but unless Brown is really pissed off at Bynum for something, I don't know why he is not in the game.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Too slow at guarding the pick and roll, i'd imagine.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> And we were correct in our assertion. Gasol should have been traded last offseason. He pouted through 3/4 of the season and he isn't capable of being a consistent #2 option anymore.
> 
> Kobe shooting less than 20% takes the entire team out of rhythmn.


Let me just say I'm glad you're not the GM. There would be a trade a week.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ok, big ups to Hill and Ebanks, but it's time to put Barnes and Bynum out there. We need their defense.

It's still amazing the Lakers made this comeback with 3 bench players out there, and their best bench player wasn't one of them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This has been a roller coaster of a game. Wow. Double overtime.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Please put Bynum and Barnes out there!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Game of the year.

I still don't like our chances against the Thunder. I want to be encouraged by the fact they did that without Bynum, Sessions and Metta playing, but Durant was missing some very makeable shots. Hopefully they get the one seed and we see the Spurs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game of the year and win of the year. Unreal.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jordan Hill was awesome tonight. Just gobbled up every rebound that Drew would've stood and watched go to the Thunder.

And way to go Ebanks!

Kobe and Gasol...what can I say? Nice work.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Game of the year.
> 
> I still don't like our chances against the Thunder. I want to be encouraged by the fact they did that without Bynum, Sessions and Metta playing, but Durant was missing some very makeable shots. Hopefully they get the one seed and we see the Spurs.


You might like them more now that RonRon World War turned Harden into a vegetable...

What? Did I say that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Harden will be back soon. Can't see him being out for the first round, let alone the 2nd round.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You might like them more now that RonRon World War turned Harden into a vegetable...
> 
> What? Did I say that?


Maybe if that was Tracy McGrady or Paulie Wheelchair.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at #IfKobeAintBetterThanLebron trending on Twitter right now.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Best win of the year. Easily.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Maybe if that was Tracy McGrady or Paulie Wheelchair.


Hey, Paulie Wheelchair came back and won the Finals MVP that series.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Yeah, pretty amazing to go from wheelchair to MVP! What a turnaround!

I can only imagine if Metta did that to him. Paul would of faked a seizure or something... only to return 6 minutes later!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mike Brown says the Lakers were going to play Sessions on Westbrook but Kobe said, "No, I'll take him. I want him."

Good call, Kobe.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe was great tonight incredible actually he locked down Westbrook tonight he was step for step with him have;t seen Kobe fight this hard defensively in awhile. He didn't die on screens tonight he fought through them and recover and stayed in Westbrook's face all game long. 

and Kobe in the clutch was huge. I have no words for what Metta did just incredibly stupid and strange. 

Jordan Hill and Ebanks energy was big as well. Its why you need to draft players instead of just trading picks their energy could compete with OKC's. 

we just saved the 3rd seed with this win possibly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

in other news Im glad Bynum got some rest since he looked completely disinterested and pouty most of the game

and Sessions looked timid and deferential - dont like either development


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> in other news Im glad Bynum got some rest since he looked completely disinterested and pouty most of the game
> 
> and Sessions looked timid and deferential - dont like either development


I thought Sessions attacked the basket well. I think the only reason he went from Blake is he was shooting the ball very well.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh, and f- Mike Brown! if that's what Ebanks has been capable of all season (Hill actually had injury concerns) Brown should be fired for the continued incompetence of not using him 

not to mention watching the first 5 minutes of the 3rd quarter (aka the Zombie-a-thon) without calling a time out or making a personnell move (involving Bynum sitting down on the bench) - the game probably would have been a lot less thrilling if he hadnt waited so long

I understand letting a guy try to work threw a funk or whatever but I dont understand letting a guy not work his way threw not working his way threw a funk if you see what I mean - a guy aint gonna try harder by not trying and that team clearly neeeded energy and Bynum clearly didnt give a flying crap


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I thought Sessions attacked the basket well. I think the only reason he went from Blake is he was shooting the ball very well.


not in that 3rd quarter he didnt


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hopefully Ronald is only out 2-4 games, and Ebanks and Jordan Hill can prove to be consistent contributors. I'm praying that Hill can be a 7/5 guy off the bench to finally take McBob and Smurph out of the rotation.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not liking what I see outa Sessions lately either. He seems to be making alo of mistakes playing unsure of himself he needs to get back to being aggressive and in attack mode and stop missing damn free throws. We need him to step up like he has most of the time since he's been here.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We need guys that are hungry. I think that is what Hill/Ebanks gave us this game. These guys have something to prove and limited PT to do it. Bynum needs that mentality back. Right now, he takes off quarters, halves and games at a time. Not acceptable. Maybe someone that can steal his minutes will light a fire under his ass.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah, pretty amazing to go from wheelchair to MVP! What a turnaround!
> 
> I can only imagine if Metta did that to him. Paul would of faked a seizure or something... only to return 6 minutes later!


He had to have surgery that summer. It's not like he wasn't demonstrably injured.


----------

